# White wheels & baked on brake dust



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have some White painted wheels (Mini Cooper) with some nasty baked on dust on them.

Today I've cleaned them with Espuma Revolution 10:1, I've got some tar remover and a clay bar to try in the morning.
Anything else I can try if they fail to remove it? How would the Revolution fair neat?


----------



## HermaN (Dec 30, 2008)

Try Autosmart Ali Shine, I had baked on brake dust on my white powder coated Buddy Clubs. Had tried AG and it didn't do much, got some Ali Shine sprayed it on (hardly diluted on the worst parts).

Let it soak, aggitated with a brush, then rinsed it off, had to do it 2 or 3 times for each wheel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

baked on brake dust is not attacked very well by alkali wheel cleaners (espuma) as it does not react much with the material, an acidic wheel cleaner (wonderwheels, megs wheel brightner) on the other hand will be much more succesful, if in doubt just use the clay, that will remove it no problem.

dont use tar remover and clay bar in conjunction.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Cheers for the replies, I'll see how I get on - might pick up some WW if I get nowhere.



G220 said:


> dont use tar remover and clay bar in conjunction.


How so?


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

How so?

the tar remover will cause the clay to disintegrate :thumb:


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

rockape said:


> How so?
> 
> the tar remover will cause the clay to disintegrate :thumb:


Ah, that's ok. It's a used piece that is need of replacement anyhow. Should be fine for this job though


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

the clay goes very gooey and sticks like s**t to a blanket. it will make the job a pita. try on some scrap you'll see what i mean :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Scottland said:


> Ah, that's ok. It's a used piece that is need of replacement anyhow. Should be fine for this job though


Yeah as rockape said - it melts it, don't use it in conjunction, unless you fancy picking melted clay off your wheel with your finger


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Well I managed to get the worst of it off by claying, WW, and claying again.

Claying did seem to lift more off than the WW though.


----------



## khal (Jun 9, 2008)

Scottland said:


> Well I managed to get the worst of it off by claying, WW, and claying again.
> 
> Claying did seem to lift more off than the WW though.


what sort of clay did u use?


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Sonus Green, so not a particularly aggressive one.


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

Right i would use AS Treble x 4:1 dituation with warm water  wear gloves cleans all away easily slight agitation is good  hope this works for u


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

I think you have to ask yourself what are you cleaning? well you might say alloy wheels! but in fact your cleaning a painted surface. the Espuma revo will work fine on the painted alloys and will clean them ok at 10:1 if you needed to go a little stronger then you can but why not clean them twice at 10:1? Acid on painted surfaces is a defo no no. from a pro's point of view I never touch the stuff and never use it because of the health & safety and storage, I wouldnt want in my garage at home! most car wash places use acid and reck the clear coated lacker that is there to protect the alloy! Auto Smart do one that is nasty to your bones and joints, so becareful. the products you have indicated will and should work fine. after you get them the required standard might be worth suggesting that you wax them and just top it up after every few cleans. good luck!


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

yes autosmarts ones called ali nasty nasty stuff eats bonemarrow


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Gazal said:


> yes autosmarts ones called ali nasty nasty stuff eats bonemarrow


Ouch!

They came up ok in the end, filthy again now though 

We'll see how easy they clean up at the weekend as they had 2 coats of sealant on them afterwards.


----------



## Gazal (Mar 27, 2009)

cool would like to see pics of tha  bet they look smart as now they have been cleaned and sealed


----------

